# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Cheap Dimension 768 Shell.

## Treak

The auctions located here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stratasys-Di...e=STRK:MESE:IT The unit can easily be converted to run on an open source platform. I have a custom Ramps 1.4 -> external drivers -> PSU Cables so motion control can be achieved very quickly if the buyer is interested. (i can preinstall the hardware/firmware before shipping if the buyer wants to pay the cost for the stepper drivers/ramps/arduino and connections)
Shipping will most likely be between $175-$275 depending on location (The unit is located in UPSTATE NY 14051)

Email me at treako@gmail.com if you have any questions. If there is any interest i will post some pictures with the shell off. (also located https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/...ion_768_shell/ )

----------


## Treak

I also have a premade connection assembly that directly plugs into the fans + lights + Door lock.

----------

